# Additional Cigar Reviews - Reviews of the Oliveros Eight Zero Anniversary Royale Toro Gordo and the Perdomo Grand Cru Maduro Robusto



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Additional Cigar Reviews - Reviews of the Oliveros Eight Zero Anniversary Royale Toro Gordo and the Perdomo Grand Cru Maduro Robusto*

Good day to all the smokers out there and welcome back for another pair of reviews. On tap today is the solid Oliveros Eight Zero Anniversary Roy...

Read the full article here: Additional Cigar Reviews - Reviews of the Oliveros Eight Zero Anniversary Royale Toro Gordo and the Perdomo Grand Cru Maduro Robusto


----------

